# Hummingbird SI- non traditional use?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I was thinking about the hum-SI and wondering if I could make a mobile unit to take down to the local dams, etc, to find out where the fish are and structure, etc. then I could mount on a boat if I ever get one. Think it could work? Small floating device with it mounted? Just a thought.
Ski


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

This will work only if you have a way of rotating the transducer. There must be movement to scan and display objects.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Google transducer Towfish. You'd need longer cables but you could mount the transducer to something you then sit out and drag across the water.. Or an RC boat? lol. The wireless technologies are coming along.. Not quite to where I'd need them for opt in but.. For simple depth or something you do do one of these.

http://shop.vexilar.com/en/sonarphone-1


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

ski said:


> I was thinking about the hum-SI and wondering if I could make a mobile unit to take down to the local dams, etc, to find out where the fish are and structure, etc. then I could mount on a boat if I ever get one. Think it could work? Small floating device with it mounted? Just a thought.
> Ski
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Saw on the local news a short while back where a remote controlled boat was used to image a pond bottom to find a missing person in the Columbus area. The missing vehicle with driver was found. Answered questions for the family about their missing son. The technology was a fish finder on an RC boat which ran a grid on the water. I don't remember the details but it was wireless I believe. I think it was an HB unit. The ability to see bottom structure could be worth the effort and expense.


----------

